# Sweet Pea



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well Sweet Pea actually is bred and am on baby watch now. According to previous owner (usually take anything she says with a grain of salt) she barely bagged up before kidding last time. She seems to have dropped now. This pic was taken on the 11th







these ones last night


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Also she was off completely by herself in the big pen which is odd. She had no qualms and being put alone in the kidder pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's very cute. Hope everything goes good and we get to see some cute little kids soon!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks you guys! Still nothing this morning


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Following!! She looks so cute and chubby with babies!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks. She is living the high life now warm in the barn


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What a cute round goaty! Hope kidding goes well


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Got her kidding clip today. Very needy too. How long do you guys think?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any one have any guesses on how many kids, sex of kids, and when she will have them?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:kidblue::kidred: And kidding the 21st. (I have a very bad track record. Except my one doe who kidded on day 150 exactly )


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That udder still needs to fill a little more...I guess triplets, 2 does 1 buck on Thursday.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Both awesome guesses! Both would be great. Thanks!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is currently digging her way to China  but her ligs are still there and she still has room to fill her udder.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still no babies! She is driving me nuts. I already regret the fact that I have one other doe w/o a for sure due date. And I lost a race ;( lol. I was racing my friend and her boer doe, who delivered a beautiful single buck this morning.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Have patience, you have 3 more days to go lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol maybe! That would be good too!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, still no baboes from Sweet Pea :/ she is holding them hostage. I will get some pics when I go out in a minute


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is looking very slimmed down and sunken in.







but we have some goo going on







and her being a nut lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

More goo!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Eeeek!! Can't wait to see babies!!!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh yah definitely gonna be soon I saw that on my doe about 4 hours before she gave birth! Can't wait to see her babies!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Im getting excited. Im watching the baby cam or as my dad calls it goat tv. She was getting up and down and nesting. But now she is just laying there chewing her cud.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Any update??


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh, can't wait! (My guess on the date was wrong  )


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

No kids this morning! She is driving me nuts


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no kids?!
Come on Sweet Pea!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pics don't do it justice but she has bagged up alot since last night. Pretty tight too. I can barely fill her ligs I can fit fingers all the way around her tail head plus there is supposed to be a temp drop and major storm tonight. I think she is ready lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bagged up more!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Early labor! Having contactions and back arching. No pushing yet. Hopefully all is well :thumbup:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!! Just in time for the rain!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yup nice down pour here and 40 degrees. Lovely weather


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still standing arching back with contractions but more goo!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Man, I'm anxious for you!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Are these Asiago babies?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes they should be Asiago. She started pushing a contrations every 2-3 minutes. Went past 30 minutes so I went in. Cervix is still closed. So I took her for a walk (in the rain) because I read that can help dilate the cervix. Came back from the walk and she has stopped pushing. What's up here? Any ideas?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas? It's kind of worrying me.... she was really pushing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is she due?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

No certain due date. Breeder not exactly the best with records, or goats.... apparent last possible due date should be about a week from now.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ugh so frustrating!! I wish I knew the answer for you.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank u me too. I'm a little worried about it.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's bad. She is ringwombed, can't get my hand in far enough to rearrange some horribly tangled kids. Doubt kids are alive by this point. Don't know any goat vets in Arkansas. Let alone ones that will do a c-section at 3:30am. My vet I always used retired a couple months ago. :banghead:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

oh no!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I have found a vet that will do it but they don't open until 8am. I have to wait. Maybe she will dilate some more on her own in that time. Please pray for her


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh good, I'm praying for sweet pea!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahh oh no!!! I'm so sorry.  

Did you check with Honeyhill Vet? Not sure how far away that is for you.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
So sorry:hug:
I'll be praying!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers for her and you.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying ray:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

how's sweet pea?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hopefully she won't mind me updating for her... She had a vet check her and the vet was asking $1000 for a cesarean, which isn't realistic. She does have lute. If anyone has any other advice I will relay for her! The kids are stuck because Sweet Pea isn't dilating.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

oh wow, i wish i could give some advice but I'm not experienced with helping dilate. Hope someone knows what to do. $1000 is a lot of money. I hope she will be ok!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
Hopefully someone else with more experience chimes in soon, I really hope Sweet Pea is OK!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Copying and Pasting from goatwisdom.com, apparently she can manually dilate and get the kids out. She will need a lot of patience, tell her to be strong and stick it out! :

*Ringwomb*
In one case out of a thousand (or so), the cervix will not dilate and the kids cannot be born. The doe will make most of the normal approaches to labor and delivery, except that not much will come out, maybe just a little afterbirth. Labor will sometimes seem to slow down considerably and you will begin to think that maybe things aren't going right. When you enter her to check, you will find that you cannot locate an opening to the uterus or that it is very small. At this point, you can either contact a veterinarian for hormonal injections and/or a Caesarian section or you can try to manually dilate the cervix. Does that do this tend to repeat in later deliveries (but not all).
If you decide that you're ready to try to dilate the cervix yourself, be prepared to spend the next hour with your hand and arm inside her. So get other things taken care of before you start! If you cannot even find the cervix, reach forward and slightly downward feeling for an area that is slightly thickened compared to the rest of the area. It resembles a donut in that the hole is surrounded by muscular tissue. By probing this mass *very *gently you will eventually be able to get one finger partially through. You only need to go as far as your first joint. Then you will reach around on the inside and very gently massage the inner edges of the ring. It will exert considerable force against your finger as you work your way around the circle. (If it doesn't feel this way, stop immediately and re-evaluate the situation. Never use any real amount of force to enter the uterus.) Effort is directed more at massaging the inner tissue than in expanding the opening. It is generally felt that stimulation of the upperpart may be more effective than the other areas, but I just keep going around in circles.
You will continue to do this for about one half hour. After you can get two fingers through the opening, you can feel that you have made considerable progress and can start making some attempts at expanding the hole. But take your time. The doe is usually not terrible upset by this procedure if your continue to be gentle. At about the 30 to 40 minute point you should increase the number of fingers that you can get through (one at a time) until you can get you whole hand through. Be sure not to withdraw your hand at this point. Your wrist is narrower than your hand so when the wrist is lined up at the cervix, things will tend to be a little more relaxed. Gradually start feeling around for the kid. Don't be in a hurry, but you can start positioning the head and feet for delivery. You will have to draw the entire kid through this hole, so let it expand as you go. The doe may or may not start to help you with her contractions at this point. Frequently, she will decide that you are going to do all the work. Don't get the head very far through until you're sure that the ring has expanded enough to allow for this. By now, you will have a clear idea of why this dosorder is called "ringwomb." Remove the kid as you would normally and be prepared to assist in removing the rest of the kids. You probably shouldn't wait very long between kids. She probably isn't going to be of much help anyhow.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If she were mine, I would offer the doe molasses in warm water to give her some energy and also inject B-complex for the stress and give a small dose of calcium.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Sweet Pea is on her way to the vet for a cesarean, everyone say a prayer for the sweet thing. 

OP has done a really fantastic job with her, good work Frances!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying everything goes wellray:
We're rooting for you Sweet Pea!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So sorry, that must be really hard. Will be praying that the cesarean is a success and for Sweet Pea's health.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, so the vet told her there wasn't a good chance of a positive outcome with a cesarean, but the previous owner offered to take her and pay for the cesarean, in exchange for keeping Sweet Pea if she survives. Sad day all around. As soon as I get an update I will let you all know, OP's phone is acting up so she can't get on right now.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh that's sad
I'm sorry
Praying for a positive outcome!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, Sweet Pea made it through surgery but the babies didn't. Let's continue praying that Sweet Pea recovers completely!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They're saying that it will be touch and go for the next three days, and that they had to do a vertical cut instead of a normal cesarean.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww. Hugs for all concerned.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope she fully recovers!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweet Pea passed away. I did what several of my trusted mentors told me and it didn't work out. Now her previous owner who took her for surgery are blaming me and probably are going to try and ruin my name in the goat world. I warned her the vet said she probably wouldn't survive surgery. He told me to put her down but I tried to let her fight to survive and now it's coming back to kick me in the butt!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh how terrible! I'm sorry you are going through this. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That is so sad. I am so sorry. We don't think you are a monster or that it was your fault. Looking back is always easy to beat ourselves up. I should have done that differently or should have .....ect. Horrible I know. It goes around and around your head. We do our best out of love for our goatys and holding on to hope is not wrong.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

You can't blame yourself and they should not either. They are the ones that bred her and anytime you breed something can go wrong!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You didn't do anything wrong sweetie. Enough people in the goat world know her and have experienced her irrational emotions enough to know that her opinions don't mean much. She's not someone with any authority to make or break someone's reputation!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats awful  im so sorry for your loss


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it's been a long and rough day but we will get through it


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Another thing that complicated things was that she apparently had a mass of scar tissue on her cervix from where she must of torn a little in her first delivery, that is why she had the ringwomb. I wasn't aware of this and previous owner claims she wasn't either. The vet I took her too this morning told me that and said he could do the c section but she probably wouldn't make it through and it would cost $1000. He said he would personally just put her down. But I wanted to give her a chance so I took her home and kept trying to get her cervix to dilate. There was another vet who said he could do it for $400-$500 but that is still alot of money for pretty much knowing she has 85% chance of dying with the surgery. My parents and I made the decision we weren't going to do it. The previous owner got in contact by texting and ranting all over fb. I gave her back Sweet Pea and told her if she wanted to pay for the surgery that was fine and she could do that but also told her what the vet had told me. And as predicted both babies were dead and she died from the surgery but now she is angry with me. I just hope she calms down and comes to her senses before she does something we will both regret! I am definitely doing no more business with her in the future.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tomorrow is a new day and can shed new light on things that seem like a huge mess making it seem like a much smaller mess. Hopefully once she sleeps on it, she will calm down and see that you did all you could to ensure Sweet Pea's health and the baby's well being.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
I'm so sorry you lost her:hug:
I hope everything works out with the previous owner, sorry you have to deal with her on top of losing Sweet Pea


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

That whole ordeal sounds awful. So sorry


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys. I'm just not talking to her previous owner. I think that will be best and safest


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

yes that is probably best


----------

